# كيف اتغلب علي مشكله السرحان في الصلاه



## ponponayah (9 أبريل 2009)

أ‌- كيف أتغلب على مشكلة السرحان فى الصلاة؟
للقس ميخائيل عطية

أحياناً نعانى من طياشة الفكر والسرحان أثناء الصلاة، ونتساءل كيف نعالج هـذا الموضـوع.
إليـك بعـض الأمـور التـى تساعدك فى هذا الأمر : 
1- أغلق بابك : أغلق نوافذ حواسك عن العالم، وما فيه من مشاكل وإنشغالات، حتى لا يدخل منها شئ يشتت فكرك أثناء الصلاة. 
2- التمهيد للصلاة : قبل أن ترغب إليه مصلياً استعد بما يجب وذلك عن طريق : 
أ- قراءة الكتاب المقدس، أو فصل من كتاب روحى..
- "القرا ءة هى ينبوع الصلاة النقية".
- "من القراءة يتجمع الفكر". 
أقرأ الكتاب قبل الصلاة، ثم تخير آية وصلى بها فى قلبك. 
ب- ترتيلة أو لحن معزى. 
ج- التأمل فى صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح يعطى حرارة للصلاة. 
د- صلب على قلبك وأعضائك وارشمها بمثال الصليب الحىّ. 

3- حديث الصلاة : 
"الصــ لاة الحقيقيــة هــى التـــــــ ـــى تكــون فيهـــا أفكــــار الصــــلاة متحدة مع مشاعر القلب". 
"الصلا ة الروحانية لا تكون من مجرد الكلام والتلاوة، لأن الله روح فصلى بأمانة بالروح". 
ليتك تصلى بروح البنوة بدالة وحوار وانسحاق. 

4- مشاركة الجسد تزكى اشتعال الروح : 
السجود مرات كثيرة أثناء الصلاة (المطانيات ). 
الصوم والزهد والتقشف يساعد على حرارة الصلاة. 
الألحان المعزية وبالذات الألحان المحركة للمشاعر. 

5 - حوّل موضوع السرحان إلى صلاة :
إذا سرحت فى موضوع ما فحوّل موضوع السرحان إلى صلاة تُدخل فيها المسيح، وتدمجه وتشركه فيما تفكر فيه. 
وفى النهاية دعنى اطمئن قلبك بهذه الكلمات الحلوة للآباء القديسين : 
- "ليست الصلاة الطاهرة التى تخلو من طياشة الفكر، بل التى لا يعيش أثناءها العقل فى أمور باطلة". 
- "لسنا ندان من أجل تحرك الأفكار والأشكال فينا، بل ندان إن كنا نوافقها ونعطيها فينا فسحة، ونجد نعمة إذا لم نوافقها بل نقاتلها".
ب- كيف اتغلب على مشكلة الكسل وضعف الرغبة فى الصلاة؟

هذه المشكلة ترجع كما اعتقد إلى أسباب ثلاثة :
1- الخطية.
2- ضياع الهدف.
3- التراخى.

والعلاج يكمن فى :
1- الإيمان بأن الصلاة أقوى من الخطية :
فبالصلوات المستمرة يتحصل الإنسـان علـى رصيد كبير من القوة يكفى فى النهاية لتطهيـر النفس وتقديسها. فالصلاة تغسل القلب بدموع 
التوبة... كذلك الخطية لا يمكن أن تحطم كل ما يحصل عليه الإنسان فى الصلاة.. فالصلاة غالبة فى النهاية، وهى العلاج لمواجهة الخطية.

2- بدون الصلاة لا تستقيم الحياة الروحية :
قال الآباء :
"إذا لاحظت ان إنساناً لا يحب الصلاة، فاعرف فى الحال أنه ليس فيه شئ صالح بالمرة".
"الذى يتهاون بالصلاة ويظن أن له بابا آخر للتوبة، هو مخدوع من الشياطين" (القديس ماراسحق).

3- التغصب هو العلاج الحقيقى للكسل :
قال السيد المسيح: "ملكوت السموات يغصب، والغاصبون يختطفونــه " لابد من التغصب أمام كسل الجسد وتراخيه.

أقوال آبائية :
"إذا كنت تسأل إلى أى حد أغصب ذاتى فإنى أقول لك إلى حــد الموت، اغصب نفسك من أجل الله".
"أليق بنا أن نموت فى الجهاد، من أن نحيا فى السقوط".
"من الصلوات الغصبية المقدمة بحزن وخضوع وانسحاق، تتولد صلاة النعمة الإرادية المملوءة بالحب".
هيا ندرك معاً... أن الصلاة هى رئة الحياة الروحية، فالذى لا يصلى هو ميت، وليست فيه حياة. ولنغصب ذواتنا 


منقول


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2009)

ponponayah

مشكلة عند الاكثرية

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا بون ، وأنا ايضا" اعاني ها لمشكلة ، شكرأمن اجل العلاج لها ، وسأتبع النصائح التالية، وربنا يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (10 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ponponayah
> 
> مشكلة عند الاكثرية
> 
> ...




فعلا هى مشكلة صعبة جدا
وانا نفسى بعانى منها
ربنا يساعدنا ونتغلب عليها
ميرسى كليمو على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ponponayah (10 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> شكرا" يا بون ، وأنا ايضا" اعاني ها لمشكلة ، شكرأمن اجل العلاج لها ، وسأتبع النصائح التالية، وربنا يباركك




صدقنى مش انت لوحدك انا كمان 
بس اكيد ربنا هيساعدنا ونتغلب عليها
ميرسى جدا على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على النصائح المهمة
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## ponponayah (10 أبريل 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا على النصائح المهمة
> ربنا يبارك تعبك​




ميرسى جدا يا قمر على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مايو 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا بونبونايه 

ميررسى كتير على الموضوع الهام​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ponponayah (25 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا بونبونايه
> 
> ميررسى كتير على الموضوع الهام​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​




ميرسى جدااا يا كوكو على مرورك الجميل 
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2009)




----------



## ponponayah (27 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>




ميرسى جدااااااا على مرورك الجميل يا قمرى 
يسوع يباركك


----------

